
Got a sweet tooth? Blame your liver - Errorcod3
https://phys.org/news/2017-05-sweet-tooth-blame-liver.html
======
Errorcod3
Sugar-craving crushed—in flies, at least:
[https://phys.org/news/2017-05-sugar-craving-crushedin-
flies....](https://phys.org/news/2017-05-sugar-craving-crushedin-flies.html)

